# Hublot is eliminating warranty cards and authenticity certificates! You HAVE to see this!



## ttmaxti

I came across this press release published yesterday outlining Hublots plans to eliminate warranty cards and authenticity certs. Essentially, each watch has a unique micro-structure which will be documented when the watch leaves the factory. Taking a photograph of the watch will be all you need to do to access your watches "passport" unique to your exact watch! The passport contains all of your sales, service and warranty information, and can be used to authenticate your watch. For Hublot watches that are already in circulation, when your watch is returned to Hublot for service, they will be recorded by the manufacturer so they can benefit from the new e-warranty system. E-warranty's will be stored on the Aura blockchain system. Link to the full press release is here.

From the article -

_Hublot will use an electronic passport and warranty system, much like facial recognition, based on the uniqueness of the materials that make up its watches. This advanced technology required more than three years of research and development in partnership with the company KerQuest. Today, thanks to the Hublot e-warranty, *a simple photo taken with a mobile phone is all it takes to activate the warranty and access it, while verifying the authenticity of the product*. Although the technology developed relies on complex algorithms, it is simple and user friendly. _


----------



## Bswcollection

Hublot never ceases to amaze me with their innovation...no matter how much hate they may get


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello

Marketing jargon. If it is a "micro structure" then mobile phone pic sees nothing. Also from the pic you can only differentiate very bad fake from the real one. This probably is just scanning the serial number and comparing the overall look of the watch to a stock photo. Only "revolutionary" innovation is the blockchain that stores the warranty information.


----------



## ttmaxti

murokello said:


> Marketing jargon. If it is a "micro structure" then mobile phone pic sees nothing. Also from the pic you can only differentiate very bad fake from the real one. This probably is just scanning the serial number and comparing the overall look of the watch to a stock photo.


What do you base that assessment on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

ttmaxti said:


> I came across this press release published yesterday outlining Hublots plans to eliminate warranty cards and authenticity certs. Essentially, each watch has a unique micro-structure which will be documented when the watch leaves the factory. Taking a photograph of the watch will be all you need to do to access your watches "passport" unique to your exact watch! The passport contains all of your sales, service and warranty information, and can be used to authenticate your watch. For Hublot watches that are already in circulation, when your watch is returned to Hublot for service, they will be recorded by the manufacturer so they can benefit from the new e-warranty system. E-warranty's will be stored on the Aura blockchain system. Link to the full press release is here.
> 
> From the article -
> 
> _Hublot will use an electronic passport and warranty system, much like facial recognition, based on the uniqueness of the materials that make up its watches. This advanced technology required more than three years of research and development in partnership with the company KerQuest. Today, thanks to the Hublot e-warranty, *a simple photo taken with a mobile phone is all it takes to activate the warranty and access it, while verifying the authenticity of the product*. Although the technology developed relies on complex algorithms, it is simple and user friendly. _


Good article, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjuvz

I heard this from a Hublot AD but I thought it would take a couple pf years at least. I am happy to know this now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstar Watches

murokello said:


> Marketing jargon. If it is a "micro structure" then mobile phone pic sees nothing. Also from the pic you can only differentiate very bad fake from the real one. This probably is just scanning the serial number and comparing the overall look of the watch to a stock photo. Only "revolutionary" innovation is the blockchain that stores the warranty information.


You are correct, it is marketing jargon, but it could be an internal nickname for a small, maybe not micro, structure along the line of a QR code. You can get amazing photos of watch movements using almost any phone less that 5 years old. I have a sneaking suspicion this "micro structure" will be something about as intricate as that. It is entirely possible to recognize that in a photo analyzed by a machine.


----------



## amard1

Interesting...I have a couple Hublots of different years. One has a paper card, one has the credit card that connects to the USB, and one has a QR code.


----------



## ffritz

Would be easy to identify mine, just based on a picture of the dial.  It came with a normal warranty card, though.


----------



## TripleC

Hublot doesn’t get enough credit for its innovation.


----------

